# Lafayette county Missouri



## newrocker15 (Apr 8, 2013)

Trying to get some more localized reports going for all of us east of K.C. I have been out a hand full of times and havnt seen anything. The mayapples are taking off and the weeds are getting tall. Going out later today, I will keep you posted.


----------



## newrocker15 (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, I went out for a while and saw nothing. Soil temp is just about perfect but this cold weather we have coming may change that. The good news is, the bass are biting.


----------



## newrocker15 (Apr 8, 2013)

Going to head back out today. Didn't see anything yesterday but I have a good feeling. I have found a ton of ticks though.
Anyone else in the area having any luck? Independence, Buckner, Levasy, Oak grove.....?


----------



## newrocker15 (Apr 8, 2013)

nothin!!!! :twisted:


----------

